# USPS - South African Customs - SAPO



## Petrus (1/5/16)

Good Morning Guys/Girls.

I know I posted a similar thread already, but maybe one of you can lighten up my day. I know the whole post office situation, but some overseas vendors prefer to use USPS and then we must bear with the local post office. My parcel left the US on 9 April 2016, say due to a weekend on the 11e. I phoned SAPO last Friday just to be told nothing on their system. They told me maybe the parcel is still at customs and need to be scanned.

Now for my question: Do customs scan every parcel? If so can I trace it? Will the post office/customs load the new tracking number on the system and how can I get it?

Must I just be patient and wait for my parcel?

P.S. It was send via Priority Mail.

Thanks Guys.


----------



## brotiform (1/5/16)

Did you phone EMS or SAPO?


----------



## Cespian (1/5/16)

If the company you bought from provided a tracking number, there are plenty facilities you can use to track your parcel (I use Trackchecker Mobile for Android). Once the parcel is scanned in by customs (and yes, they should be scanning every parcel), you should recieve an update that reads "Incoming International - JHB Mail Hub" or something to that effect. Once it leaves Customs, you should receive an "In Transit" update. At that point, there should already be a local tracking number created, and you can then proceed to harrass customs or SAPO as often as you like. 

I suggest you just be patient until you receive a notice to collect in your physical mail from your local Post Office.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (1/5/16)

brotiform said:


> Did you phone EMS or SAPO?


I phoned SAPO


----------



## brotiform (1/5/16)

Petrus said:


> I phoned SAPO



https://www.emssouthafrica.co.za/ContactUs/index.html


----------



## YeOldeOke (1/5/16)

Both that ems site and sapo site linked from there are https and unsecure. Had to add exceptions to browser. Go figure, ain't it a surprise.


----------



## Cespian (1/5/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> Both that ems site and sapo site linked from there are https and unsecure. Had to add exceptions to browser. Go figure, ain't it a surprise.



They signed their own SSL certificates lol. Some politicians uncle probably does their systems admin and pocketed the cash (Thawte charges about R4k for an annual cert)


----------

